# I quit.



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

I quit.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

o.k. Bye !


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

JBigotes said:


> I quit.


I am actually jealous. I wish i had something to fill my uber time with. I would gladly take a pay cut just to avoid working for this vile 4 letter word


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

Right there with you. I'm done. I don't think I'll even bother finishing the weekend.


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

I quit last month after 23 rides. I just hadn't gotten around to posting my notice on the forum because I couldn't remember my password. I don't see why Uber drivers accept such low pay. Ubering is an ok hobby, but that's really all it is, a hobby. I just need to find something else to do in my free time. Maybe I'll volunteer more time at the convalescent home. No money in it, but it's rewarding in other ways.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

It takes less than 100 rides to see it's not worth the hoops and loops.


----------



## sarhad12 (Mar 17, 2017)

I quited too... I joined for less then a week but knew from day 1 Uber was not for me. All the charges and not making even minimum payment is not worth working for.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I haven't quit but I Drive less and less everytime I Drive, Uber play too many mind games and the rates and ubers commission sucks, I go in and get the surge rides and haul ass home..lol.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Simple and straightforward ftw.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm working on more consistent, reliable employment. This was a bridge the gap position and I'll be glad when I am not so reliant on it. I'll probably do the bare minimum when my schedule changes. What is the requirement? One ride every thirty days to remain active?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Are you still gonna be a pax?


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

I've never been one 



Jermin8r89 said:


> Are you still gonna be a pax?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

JBigotes said:


> I quit.


I give it 2 months (max)


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> I give it 2 months (max)


I only worked for three weeks. I wasn't doing it for money. It was for a little research project I am working on. I thought about continuing for a while but it doesn't make sense, too much work and expense for the pay.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Save some money and sue them later down the road, research firms wanting a piece of Uber.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

JBigotes said:


> I quit last month after 23 rides. I just hadn't gotten around to posting my notice on the forum because I couldn't remember my password. I don't see why Uber drivers accept such low pay. Ubering is an ok hobby, but that's really all it is, a hobby. I just need to find something else to do in my free time. Maybe I'll volunteer more time at the convalescent home. No money in it, but it's rewarding in other ways.


It might be a hobby but is an expensive one. By the time you done you doors doesn't close properly, you need tires, an expensive deep cleaning and some therapy sessions, but them pings are as addictive as biscuits and bacon gravy, most of us likes the quick money, is just like going to a pawnshop.


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> It might be a hobby but is an expensive one. By the time you done you doors doesn't close properly, you need tires, an expensive deep cleaning and some therapy sessions, but them pings are as addictive as biscuits and bacon gravy, most of us likes the quick money, is just like going to a pawnshop.


I liked meeting people but don't want to pay to do it.

I only did because I write Telenovela scripts and one of the bit characters is a "rideshare" driver. Depending on how the character fleshes out I may have to temporarily drive again in the future.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

JBigotes said:


> I liked meeting people but don't want to pay to do it.
> 
> I only did because I write Telenovela scripts and one of the bit characters is a "rideshare" driver. Depending on how the character fleshes out I may have to temporarily drive again in the future.


Ok, here is an idea, I drive to meet people, in one of them rides I meet the woman of my dreams, she love me despite knowing that I'm  An Uber Driver , but she can't help falling in love with me. (Hey, I'm PepeLePiu). So we lead a clandestine live where love and pings and making out sessions are the main ingredients. I'll sign up for 10 episodes and you can kill my character when the woman's husband (she has to be married for the plot to work), discovers that she is been tipping me and giving me 5 stars, he throws a jealous fit and in a rage he calls an Uber (me), I'll pick him up not knowing that he will set the drop off at a junkyard and kill me with a tire iron...

To be continued...


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> Ok, here is an idea, I drive to meet people, in one of them rides I meet the woman of my dreams, she love me despite knowing that I'm  An Uber Driver , but she can't help falling in love with me. (Hey, I'm PepeLePiu). So we lead a clandestine live where love and pings and making out sessions are the main ingredients. I'll sign up for 10 episodes and you can kill my character when the woman's husband (she has to be married for the plot to work), discovers that she is been tipping me and giving me 5 stars, he throws a jealous fit and in a rage he calls an Uber (me), I'll pick him up not knowing that he will set the drop off at a junkyard and kill me with a tire iron...
> 
> To be continued...


Jajaja, that's pretty good. I may have to borrow some of it. Should I put PepeLePiu in the credits?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

JBigotes said:


> Jajaja, that's pretty good. I may have to borrow some of it. Should I put PepeLePiu in the credits?


Yes, sir, but remember that in telenovelas the plot always thickens... I had a twin brother who borrow the car that faithful day, so I never died, I was watching Oprah's reruns that morning... 

Good luck with your research, I hope it goes well, you actually need the worst pax to get a better idea of what we do.


----------

